# Clockology



## Malcom.38 (6 Juin 2021)

Salut à tous
J’ai un petit problème concernant clockology. Une fois le cadran téléchargé, celui ci ne s’affiche plus quand la montre sort de son mode veille. C’est celui d’origine qui s’affiche. Des idées?
J’ai essayé de voir le problème dans les réglages sans succès.

Photo 1 avant veille.
Photo 2 sortie de veille.
Merci


----------



## phcm64100 (11 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour

je viens d avoir une AppleWatch 6
existe t il des outils pour creer ses propres ecrans ??

merci


----------



## nicolas_nsn (11 Juillet 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je viens d avoir une AppleWatch 6
> existe t il des outils pour creer ses propres ecrans ??
> ...



Bonsoir, 

Actuellement seul les cadrans d’Apple sont personnalisable. De mémoire, vous pouvez aussi utiliser une image personnalisée depuis votre galerie.


----------



## phcm64100 (13 Juillet 2021)

Merci 
avant j avais une Galaxi Watch et il y avait un soft qui permettait de creer ses propres ecrans

il n y a pas l equivalent sur Mac pour Apple Watch ????


----------



## edenpulse (13 Juillet 2021)

Non.


----------



## rodbz22 (31 Juillet 2021)

Bonsoir vous pouvez utiliser Clockology


----------



## phcm64100 (15 Août 2021)

rodbz22 a dit:


> Bonsoir vous pouvez utiliser Clockology


Merci je l ai installé et ai pu avoir plein d autres Cadrans, mais l application est payante au mois, donc sir j arrete de payer j aurais plus mes cadrans !!!
existe t il une gratuite ?? sur Mac et qu on puisse envoyer sur la montre
merci


----------



## phcm64100 (16 Août 2021)

Bonjour, avec Clockology

J ai pas tout compris..... hé oui Je pose l icone coeur sur le cadran, mais rien ne se passe quand je clique dessus
ce n est pas interactif ???
Merci


----------



## phcm64100 (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour
depuis peu j utilise Clockology, mais apres avoir utilisé les Face des autres je voudrais creer les miens
Mais ou trouver, des fonds, des aiguilles, des cadrans ???

merci


----------



## fousfous (17 Août 2021)

Bonjour,
Ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## phcm64100 (17 Août 2021)

Que veux tu dire par pas possible ????


----------



## Anthony (17 Août 2021)

Que ce n’est pas possible, les seuls cadrans disponibles sont ceux fournis par Apple. Au-delà des options de chaque cadran, les applications peuvent fournir des complications supplémentaires, les possibilités de personnalisation s’arrêtent là.


----------



## phcm64100 (17 Août 2021)

Mais pas du tout


----------



## Anthony (17 Août 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Mais pas du tout


Mais si mais si.

Le cadran de ta capture, au mieux, a été réalisé avec quelque chose comme Clockology : https://apps.apple.com/fr/app/clockology/id1456386228#?platform=appleWatch Mais ce n’est pas un cadran, c’est une application, qui ne peut pas tourner au premier plan en permanence. Donc de la grosse bidouille qui ne tient pas la route, sans parler des aspects légaux de la chose. Encore une fois, les seuls cadrans disponibles sont ceux fournis par Apple.

(Ah oui d’accord, je vois que je répondais à une conversation doublonée, génial. Donc effectivement, nous parlions bien de Clockology. À part faire cracher au bassinet quelques pigeons qui prennent des vessies pour des lanternes, cette application ne sert à rien.)


----------



## rodbz22 (22 Août 2021)

phcm64100 a dit:


> Bonjour
> depuis peu j utilise Clockology, mais apres avoir utilisé les Face des autres je voudrais creer les miens
> Mais ou trouver, des fonds, des aiguilles, des cadrans ???
> 
> merci


Bonsoir l’application est gratuite vous pouvez créer les cadres essayer sinon je vous aiderez si vous voulez


----------



## phcm64100 (25 Août 2021)

Merci 
je m en sers mais j aimerai surtout trouver ailleurs des cadrans rectangulaires , ou ??


----------

